# Rule of thumb here on aiming?



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

If i set my scope for dead center at 25 yards, if im shooting something at 20 , 40, 50 how much elevation should one add? I have a Ruger and figure its going 800-900 fps with round nosed pellets.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

No way to tell unless you test it yourself. Zero at 25 yards and shoot it at various ranges. Measure the drop in inches and then play with holdovers. Then either memorize it or write it down. You can make a little round cheat card and place it inside of scope lense cap or tape it to the stock...


----------



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

From the research ive done "inches" seems way too much. My rifle should be dead on at 20 and again at 40 if i do it at 20 yards. At around 30-35 it should hit about 1 pellet height higher and be dead on again at 40. Between 12 and 15 yards it shold hit 1 pellet height low.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

There you have it. Yes, you should have TWO zeros and as you see, you need to put your combo through a live test. There is no way for us to tell you how it's supposed to be. Since the scope is above the barrel, a pellet is still on the rise when it hits the first zero of let say 15 or 20 yards. When gravity takes over, you will have another zero farther down range. This is how you determine your "dead on" distance. But even then, the rise CAN be in inches between the zeroes, and many more inches of drop past the second zero...


----------

